# Hoog flats boat



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi I'm new to the forums was wondering if anyone on this forum owns or owned any Hoog? Any info on them?


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have one and absolutely love it. The ride in a chop is fantastic. Best all around boat I've ever owned! Its fast, 57 mph, I go offshore confortably, fish inlets, fish Okeechobee for specs, drafts pretty shallow, perfect for Indian River in the Jensen beach area. Oh, did I mention ride in a chop?


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

86 Hoog, I forgot to mention how stable the boat is. The boat also has rod lockers and more storage than you would ever need.


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I have a 86 17'3" with a 130 looper which as we speak its getting rebuild. I haven't taken the boat out yet can't wait.What year is your and size? What motor and HP is it?


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone with Hoog boats post picture PLZ
I'd love to see more of them


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to respond back. Its a 17 foot backcountry with a 2 stroke 135hp Mercury. Hopefully I can answer any questions you have. Right now, I have it apart because Im rewiring boat. I decided to keep it because the boat suits me so well,Its in excellent shape.


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

COOL! What does it run with that motor? What size prop are running? I need a prop for mine but don't know what size and pitch i need. I should be getting mine by next week hopefully!


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

86hoog, figures you ask me the only thing I dont know . According to my gps, wih just me on boat and my boat and motor trimmed to the point of getting a little squirrelly, I got 57 mph. That was with a 3 blade mercury prop. On the occasion I used the livewell, and had more equipment, and more people the prop would "blowout". I then put a mercury "trophy plus" 4 blade prop on it and never looked back. I havent  checked the speed, but Im sure I lost 5-7 mph. It gets up lightning quick now.. You can probably tell I'm not to "spec crazy"
There is one thing I wanted to warn you about. Certain hoogs had the fuel filler neck come up thru floor in bow compartment. Well the water will sit there and corrode the fuel filler neck right at the deck line. If this happens dont panic! What I've done on 3 hoogs was cut access hole in center rear of compartment about 4-6 inches round. Just big enough to get your hand in. Dont worry, boat is built like a tank and this will have not have any affect)  then cut back filler neck past  corrosion. Enlarge hole where filler neck was. Glass a piece of heavy duty PVC in the hole. Make sure new fuel filler hose will pass thru PVC. Coat fuel filler neck with coating of your choice. Install hose. Cover hole with hatch cover and your good to go. Saves you from having to put fuel tank in. Another thing I liked about the hoog, is the fuel tank sits on a shelf away from the bottom of the boat,  should last quite a long time


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

thank you man i appreciate all your info.
where are you located?
do you have any pictures of your hoog?


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

86hoog, I lived in Jensen Beach and recently moved to Lake Worth,Fl. When I finish with boat I will take pics. If there is anything you want to see or know, feel free to let me know. You can also stop by my place if you need to.


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

86hoog, I do have some pics, but I'll be damned if I know how to post them 
One day I'll figure it out, when I have a couple of hours of free time.


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you HiTide!
BTW does your Hoog have a fully functional live/baitwell?
I wanna do my livewell and im really not sure how to do the pickup and overflow. I went to BassPro and was looking at the bass boats. The pickup and overflow is located on the transom by the bilge drain. BTW im using the big cooler/baitwell or whatever its called that you sit on to drive as my livewell


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

86Hoog, yes, I have the livewell. Its in front of poling platform and behind compartment you referred to. My boat has a hi-speed pick up with pump on top. (I prefer this setup).. The overflow exits thru the transom, about level with bottom enginebolt. You need to make sure you can install parts for livewell AND can connect hoses on back side. 
That compartment is huge. Be careful, it will hold a lot of water, which means a lot of weight. Might cause problems.


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

i was looking int this system from flow-rite
system 3


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like a nice setup!


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

were is your livewell at? mine originally had it on the rear corner hatch now i want to move it to were sit to drive and behind that its just the bilge area


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,
I had a 16' HOOG HORNET, first one built by Bob Hoog 1987, 90 hp Yamaha modified by Hydrotech to 115 hp. Used the boat until 2013 and sold it, still runs great. Best small boat I have owned.


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Hi,
> I had a 16' HOOG HORNET, first one built by Bob Hoog 1987, 90 hp Yamaha modified by Hydrotech to 115 hp. Used the boat until 2013 and sold it, still runs great. Best small boat I have owned.


I see one of these near work (different motor). Looks like a nice little boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/stephenchurch007/library/hoog 16 4_17_11


----------



## mannymonzon (Apr 6, 2013)

https://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8644875993/


----------



## MBHouston (Sep 18, 2017)

My Dad still runs a mid-80's 16 footer. Originally powered by an Evinrude 88SPL. Repowered by a Yamaha 90 2 stroke about 5 years ago. It has a decent deadrise and eats up chop well. She does squat quite a bit when planing. We never went that shallow in our usual spots so it was never a problem. I have some photos but I'm new and can't post yet...

Not sure how well it poles with the v hull, my pops was a die-hard live bait drift fisherman so we never really explored those capabilities.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My dad also runs a 87 Hoog with the Rude 88. It's the softest and driest ride of any boat in that size I've ever fished. It tracks pretty well when poling, but that sucker is HEAVY. I'll try to get some pics of it this weekend.


----------

